# iPod - enfig.com



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been meaning to post this for a while. I recently installed my iPod into my car on a proclip holder and with enfig.com's new adaptor.
The mount can be ordered from proclipusa.com. I have one of their phone holders. Check out the site they have holders for a lot of different phones, PDS, etc.
The adaptor from enfig was stupidly simple to install. Just remover the radio, remove the CD changer harness from the main radio harness, plug the enfig adaptor in, run the end the plugs in the iPod out the side of the center console and shove everything back behind the radio as you push it back into place. Done. 
Now the iPod charges when the car is on and plays perfectly through the stock stereo. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

I really gotta make the proclips more visible on my site




































Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberGTI (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

I'm new to all this ipod stuff. In the setup you have I don't see an audio cable to the stereo. Is that because everything (power and audio signals) are fed through the white jack at the bottom of the Ipod? What generations and versions of Ipod does that jack fit?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (UberGTI)*

Yup the audio goes thru the bottom port. I know it fits the 3rd gen Ipods.


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian,
do you have all the stuff to make it look just how this person did, but on an aftermarket radio with Aux input? (Eclipse)
I am shopping for an ipod solution now. I have a 30GB ipod and purposely bought the Eclipse 8443 because I didnt need the mp3 ability of the newer model since I plan to use my ipod.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (signal)*

If you can get an audio inpout on the eclipse I can hook you up.


----------



## UberGTI (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

Is there any humming because of ground loops?
Also, where is this product on your website, for when I'm ready to order?
Thanks.


_Modified by UberGTI at 11:11 AM 4-7-2004_


----------



## vdubvent85 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (UberGTI)*

that lower wire doesnt connect to the back of the deck to play through the speakers right, because currently i have aux wires running from the top headphone jack to the back of my stereo. I was just curious because just having the lower wire looks so much cleaner.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (UberGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberGTI* »_Is there any humming because of ground loops?
Also, where is this product on your website, for when I'm ready to order?
Thanks.

_Modified by UberGTI at 11:11 AM 4-7-2004_

No humming noise
The its under audio inputs. You will need the Audio input and then the Ipod Power Upgrade.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

hey fellas, i noticed that clean setup you have goin'..........what audio input model did you purchase.....is it VW/DMX V.5 or V.3? I wanna hook up the same thing exactly as how your pic shows.... i am assuming you also purchased the ipod power upgrade, right? Is that all the wiring you need?
hey chris can you verify? i sent you an email covering the same Q's..
by the way nice setup.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (mozcar78)*

YOur car will need a V.5


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

Does this work with iPod Mini?


----------



## OmniX (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

I have the 2000 Jetta with single din Monsoon. Which audio input do i need? v.3 or v.3a? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (GTIfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfreak* »_Does this work with iPod Mini?

Yes it does


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (OmniX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmniX* »_I have the 2000 Jetta with single din Monsoon. Which audio input do i need? v.3 or v.3a? Thanks.

You need the V.3


----------



## addm (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

FS: Connect your iPod do your stereo. BlitzSafe adapter and 10ft monster audio cable.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1335682


----------



## styxlord (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

So does the R32 take a V.5 as well? Sounds like it if the 20th GTI does.
The ash tray looks like a temping place to comfortably seat an iPod


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (styxlord)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styxlord* »_So does the R32 take a V.5 as well? Sounds like it if the 20th GTI does.
The ash tray looks like a temping place to comfortably seat an iPod









lol yes it does take a V.5


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

Just got the adaptor in the mail, can't wait to install







My friend got this for me for a late Christmas present... he also got me the panaviase mount, but not the proclip ipod mount.







I just ordered that and the radio removal keys off the enfig site... However, I need everything installed by friday, as i'm taking a trip this weekend... is there a way to remove the radio without the keys? I can do without the mount for now, since i just keep the ipod in the cupholder anyway. I don't have any credit cards to cut up, either







One last question: is there anywhere in particular that i should hook up the ground? 
Can't wait to get this all hooked up...


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (imola0149)*

Question for Christian:
I just took a look at the proclip site and like their mount more than i like the panavise one (don't need to drill). Since i just placed an order, is it possible for me to return the panavise one to you for credit toward that order?


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

I noticed some of you are intetested. I am selling an entire iPod install kit to hook up a 3rd Gen iPod to your Dub. I did get my parts from Christian at Enfig. I will vouch for him that he has some good stuff and received my stuff very quickly!
At any rate, click my sig for details on my iPod kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (imola0149)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0149* »_Question for Christian:
I just took a look at the proclip site and like their mount more than i like the panavise one (don't need to drill). Since i just placed an order, is it possible for me to return the panavise one to you for credit toward that order?

Sure what proclip are you lookig at?
I have them all.


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

The Proclip Dashboard Mount for the GTI (Golf)
Item no: 852526 
Price: 29.95 USD


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

price quote please?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (imola0149)*

I charge the same price as them because they dont give me much of a discount so I cant sell it at cheaper prices.
$30 + $5 Shipping


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

ok... couldn't find the dash mount on your site... can you point me to it?


----------



## Torgo (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (styxlord)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styxlord* »_So does the R32 take a V.5 as well? Sounds like it if the 20th GTI does.
The ash tray looks like a temping place to comfortably seat an iPod









Here's my install:
http://www.ipodlounge.com/foru...19483


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

Do they make these adapters for the Rio Karma


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

Christian,
ordered radio keys and ipod mount last tuesday, still waiting... USPS site doesn't show it being sent yet... can you check what's up with my order?


----------



## The_Z_Man (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Torgo)*

Torgo,
That looks AWESOME!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have a 2k2 GTI, and I think I might have to go your route. Did you cut a hole in the ashtray to run the wire through? How much did you have to shape the stand?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (imola0149)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0149* »_Christian,
ordered radio keys and ipod mount last tuesday, still waiting... USPS site doesn't show it being sent yet... can you check what's up with my order?

Money refunded.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian is the man 







for you


----------



## imola0149 (Aug 22, 2003)

finally got my ipod set up to the monsoon... it sounds GREAT! makes the tape converter sound like crap... Christian, props to you for having a great product


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (imola0149)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0149* »_finally got my ipod set up to the monsoon... it sounds GREAT! makes the tape converter sound like crap... Christian, props to you for having a great product









I need to get my Eclipse AUX a nice nice setup for the iPod!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (imola0149)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0149* »_finally got my ipod set up to the monsoon... it sounds GREAT! makes the tape converter sound like crap... Christian, props to you for having a great product









Thanks brother. Sorry for the other mixup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (signal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *signal* »_
I need to get my Eclipse AUX a nice nice setup for the iPod! 

E-mail me and I will send a pic of the other product.


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

nice


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

I have the same enfig setup, works great


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (steez)*

I bought the same Enfig setup, but to work with the Aux of my eclipse deck. I am having some troubles with it, but I am confident I can get a resolution. I am trying to get in touch with Christian @ Enfig, if anyone knows how I can reach him ( I have tried email ), please let me know.
Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (signal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *signal* »_I bought the same Enfig setup, but to work with the Aux of my eclipse deck. I am having some troubles with it, but I am confident I can get a resolution. I am trying to get in touch with Christian @ Enfig, if anyone knows how I can reach him ( I have tried email ), please let me know.
Brian


I've sent you a few E-mails ( must be getting spamm blocked) and left a voice mail at your job yesterday.
IM me for the phone number


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 3:17 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
I've sent you a few E-mails ( must be getting spamm blocked) and left a voice mail at your job yesterday.
IM me for the phone number

_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 3:17 PM 6-15-2004_

Christian,
Not a problem, I figure there must be something stopping the emails for you to me, since I have not received any lately. Thats why I posted here, I figured we would be able to touch base here even if my email was being screwy. Thanks for the reply and I will IM!


----------



## 2K1TURBO (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

can I buy just the holder, and how much? Didn't see it on your site. Christian...please IM me on this, as I don't spend much time in this forum. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (2K1TURBO)*

The holders are on my site under dash mounts.


----------



## Habikki (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Don't be stupid like me and NOT look though the Enfig site for everything that you need. Just spent twice as much for the HU removal keys because I couldn't find them anywhere else


----------



## Rands (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Habikki)*

This looks like a great solution. I was wondering, though, can the mount be easily removed? I'm not sure how the holders are attached but it'd be nice if I could attach it when I wanted to use the iPod but not have it there all the time...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rands)*

The mounts are pretty easy to go on and off but not if you want to remove it on a daily basis.


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (imola0149)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quirmche (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

Hey I just bought the Creative® NOMAD® Zen Xtra 40GB portable MP3/WMA player. I comes as a USB 2.0 Compatible: This unit has a top-mounted USB Mini-B Version 2.0 port for data transfers to and from computer via the supplied USB cord. The player also works with USB 1.1.
What’s in the Manufacturer’s Box? 
Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra 40GB Digital Music Player
Rechargeable Lithium Ion battery (3.6V)
Travel case
Stereo earbuds with attached 4' cord (has mini-plug on the end)
AC adaptor with attached 6' cord (DC Output: 5V/1.5A)
3.5' AC cord
57" USB cable (with USB Type A connector on one end and Mini-B Version 2.0 connector on the other end)
Question is do you have connector to get me hooked up llike the ipod?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (quirmche)*

I have a Kenwood KDC-MP922 that has a text display. I would love to a Music Keg alternative like the iPod or Creative Nomad that will display the song title and artist on the headunit.
If someone made something like this I bet it would sell very well...
Oh yea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Enfig for previous experiences


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (quirmche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quirmche* »_
Question is do you have connector to get me hooked up llike the ipod?










I'll look into it. I have to see what accessories are available for the nomad and how it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (PlatinumGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlatinumGLS* »_I have a Kenwood KDC-MP922 that has a text display. I would love to a Music Keg alternative like the iPod or Creative Nomad that will display the song title and artist on the headunit.
If someone made something like this I bet it would sell very well...
Oh yea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Enfig for previous experiences









It might happen but that is way out of the range of my skills.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*

wasn't the new beetle (NB) at some point (through a special promotion? - *"Pods Unite"*) sold with a complimentary iPod? did it connect in a similar way to the deck in the NB (ie. both audio and power?)
i wonder if this NB 'kit' is available as a vw accessory or was only a factory installed option...








anyone know?

cheers


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (lxluc)*

The 'pods unite' campaign was a NB + iPod + some Belkin accessories to connect it to the car. Nothing special - nothing as integrated as Enfig's set-up.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Irrelevant_Username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irrelevant_Username* »_The 'pods unite' campaign was a NB + iPod + some Belkin accessories to connect it to the car. Nothing special - nothing as integrated as Enfig's set-up.


ok thanks


----------



## Allrimmedup (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (quirmche)*

I just got the 30GB Creative Labs unit and it's terrific. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Screw the Ipod. They are overpriced.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Allrimmedup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allrimmedup* »_I just got the 30GB Creative Labs unit and it's terrific. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Screw the Ipod. They are overpriced.









The ipod is worth the extra $ just for the looks in my opinion.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Allrimmedup)*

*iPods* have a *better user interface*... it's why they outsell most other brands... and let's face it.... they are *much cooler* than any other MP3 player out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
maybe you have *iPod envy*
















cheers


----------



## Allrimmedup (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
The ipod is worth the extra $ just for the looks in my opinion.

You are probably one of the guys that pay for chrome strut bars just because they look nice too. I heard Blitzsafe was developing a whole line of interfaces to control the Creative Labs unit like the Ipod/BMW unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Allrimmedup)*

I'll still waiting for the iPod interfaces from Blitzsafe that were due in about a month in october


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

any word on doin one up for the dell dj. just ordered one and would like to hook it up like how the ipod is. tia


----------



## quirmche (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian,
I have some electronics assembly background, if a connector for the nomad is something you think you may have to develop one for, I would gladly like the challenge of being involved.








Let me know!
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod - enfig.com (quirmche)*

Thanks man I will.


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

Does the stock head unit control the iPod though? Or do you stil have to do all selections through the iPod?


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (engine101)*

Everything through iPod unless you shell out over $200 for Dension's ICELink.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (mzd)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He's right but I cant imagine controling all those songs without the Ipod display


----------



## zilym (Apr 28, 2002)

*Navigating Files*

I can imagine it. The Archos Jukebox using the latest CVS Rockbox open source firmware has support for voice navigation of your files and folders. A lot of blind folks are finally able to comfortably use the Archos Jukebox now. I'm sure once the iPod Linux guys get stable and catch up, they'll bring out iPod voice navigation too.


_Modified by zilym at 8:19 PM 7-14-2004_


----------



## quirmche (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian,
Try this link for the creative nomad zen xtra accessories. There is a car audio charger and cassette interface. I think it's 5 volts and 2.4 amp output. The connector on the cassette looks straight forward. Take a look and let me know what you think "Dr. Frankenstien" maybe we could create something.








Steve
http://us.creative.com/product...v=acc


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (quirmche)*

I can do that easy. I'm looking to see if they have a 1 wire connection. I'm probrably going to do a blitzsafe adapter with an cigarette lighter adapter and a long mini headphone cable.


----------



## croooow (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

So you control this with the iPod's own controls? Does anyone make something to control the iPod with the HU? Like BMW's new iPod adapter


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (croooow)*

As of right now, the only thing I've heard of is Dension's ICELink which will give you track fwd & rvs control through the HU, but not playlist selection like the BMW deal, plus the ICELink is over $200. Pretty soon Alpine will have it's iPod interface out for somewhere around $100, but that only works with an Alpine HU.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (croooow)*

BMW's and Alpine's new adapters are designed to work with Text capable head units. In order for anyone to come up with a interface for VW the head unit would have to be text capable. And I'm almost sure that the only VW's that are text capable are the NB with XM. Icelink controls the Ipod but does not give you any text (from what I know) I honestly think my interface is the best way to go.


----------



## Allrimmedup (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I think Enfig's setup is the best way to go also. I wonder if the Navigation units in the new MKVs will be able to display text???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Allrimmedup)*

Thanks bro








Since they are not available in the us yet and Xm is a us only product we will not know until they come over here but I assume they will be.


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Ok, I have a question - I can get either a $8 12' Belkin RCA to 3.5mm cable or a $15 Monster THX 8' RCA to 3.5mm cable. Is the Monster worth it for iPod to stock HU?


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (mzd)*

How is the volume for the blitzsafe/enfig users? I'm using the VWCDPIC and it seems the volume is a little low. I've tried going through both the headphone jack (via remote - volume all the way up) and through the dock line out. The dock line out is better, but still the volume/punch is less than the in-dash cd player. Basically I want to know if it's my adapter or if this is just normal.


----------



## marcreichman (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (mzd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mzd* »_How is the volume for the blitzsafe/enfig users? I'm using the VWCDPIC and it seems the volume is a little low. I've tried going through both the headphone jack (via remote - volume all the way up) and through the dock line out. The dock line out is better, but still the volume/punch is less than the in-dash cd player. Basically I want to know if it's my adapter or if this is just normal.

The volume is just fine. I've noticed a little distortion when trying to use the EQ, so i just run it flat into the HU. If anything, it's a little *too* loud, but your quality of music may impact that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (mzd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mzd* »_Ok, I have a question - I can get either a $8 12' Belkin RCA to 3.5mm cable or a $15 Monster THX 8' RCA to 3.5mm cable. Is the Monster worth it for iPod to stock HU?

I really done know but for an extra $7 I dont see why not.


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Yeah, I think I'll go with the higher end, but I need longer than 8' - I really need 12' to go from the hatch to the console. No one in town has anything that length in one cable.







Guess I have to order online. Oh well, I've got to ebay another dock for my ash tray so I guess it's ok to wait.
Man, you can really notice the quality differences in encoding through the car stereo. 128 mp3 encoding sounds like crap! I usually do 160 AAC but I think I'm going to up that to 192 and see how the difference is. I guess I've just been used to crappy computer speakers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (mzd)*

Why dont you just go behind the radio?
You understand that when you tap in the trunk you go from the radio to the trunk back to the ipod


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Yeah - but I have the VWCDPIC adapter and it plugs into the cd changer port in the trunk. I don't know of an adapter to convert that to the one behind the stereo.


----------



## croooow (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I honestly think my interface is the best way to go.

Of course you think that, your biased


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (croooow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *croooow* »_
Of course you think that, your biased









I could also be selling the Icelink. Same profit with no work. These things take me 20 min to make. I just think most of the time you need the display unless you have a full control with text like the BMW/Apple & Alpine interfaces. Those are definatley much better than mine. I just throw thing out there and see how you guys like them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (mzd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mzd* »_Yeah - but I have the VWCDPIC adapter and it plugs into the cd changer port in the trunk. I don't know of an adapter to convert that to the one behind the stereo.

this is it.
http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...88169


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*








No, I meant an adapter that works with what I have - one to accept a male "CD Changer" plug and terminate in that blue plug that goes in the back of the HU. The adapter I have gives me RCA inputs already. I'm pretty sure one doesn't exist off the shelf and I'm not that electrically handy to fabricate one.








I could just hack up the CD Changer cord, but I don't think I really want to do that - especially since what I have now is working.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (mzd)*

Oh you wan an interface to connect the one in the trunk behind the radio?


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Yeah, basically, I already have an interface similar to the Blitzsafe that plugs into the trunk CD Changer cable so I ran an RCA cable from there to the console area. But, as you mentioned earlier, the stock CD Changer cable runs from the HU to the trunk, and then I plug in my adapter and run RCA back from the trunk to the console - so that is a lot of cable! I know Blitzsafe makes an adapter that plugs right into the HU to avoid all that extra cable length, but mine won't plug in to the HU without some adapter.


----------



## dichron (Nov 4, 2003)

i can't wait till i get my free iPod. then i'll hafta invest in this snazzy mounting hardware


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Crzypdilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crzypdilly* »_I'd like to do this, but I have a JVC headunit









I just made one for for my pioneer radio. I'm pretty sure I can make it for JVC. I'll let you know


----------



## Nitro1515 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Crzypdilly)*

Hey Christian it looks like im going to order the DMX V.5 blitzsafe adapter and radio removal tools from you...I just need to know how easy is this to install, I dont know a thing when it comes to car radios im sure ill be able to remove the head unit but then what, is it as simple and just plugging the adapter into the back and then hooking up the rca cables from the ipod?


----------



## DJPark (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (Nitro1515)*

Will the enfig one posted above work with the 4th gen IPod's that recently came out?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (DJPark)*

Yes it will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Nitro1515)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro1515* »_Hey Christian it looks like im going to order the DMX V.5 blitzsafe adapter and radio removal tools from you...I just need to know how easy is this to install, I dont know a thing when it comes to car radios im sure ill be able to remove the head unit but then what, is it as simple and just plugging the adapter into the back and then hooking up the rca cables from the ipod? 


Once you get the radio out it takes a few seconds.


----------



## mhkung (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Bought the Blitzsafe DMX V.5 Last thursday, and still no adapter... I emailed Enfig at two addresses, and no response...what gives?


----------



## Allrimmedup (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (mhkung)*

The Blitzsafe Auxilary Interfaces have been on back order. Obviously Christian isn't trying to screw you. I know he has been extremely busy also, so that may account for the lack of response. Give him a chance to respond. As anyone will tell you, he has very good customer service, and has never screwed anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (mhkung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhkung* »_Bought the Blitzsafe DMX V.5 Last thursday, and still no adapter... I emailed Enfig at two addresses, and no response...what gives?

Yup they are on backorder I have been hearing any day now for about a week so it should not be much longer. I am short staffed this week so thats why your E-mail had not been answered until today.


----------

